# Amazing opportunity for amateur food photographer with top chef and leading food brand



## Zarraluqui (Jun 12, 2015)

We are looking for an an enthsiastic, amateur photographer with some experience in food photography for a great opportunity to work alongside one of Uk's top chefs in the photography of a host of recipes for a a leading global food brand. Facilities for the cook up and photo shoot are located in the London Heathrow area but photographer will be required to bring his/her own equipment. Examples of previous work will be requested.
To find out more about this amazing opportunity please get in touch. Tzarras@hotmail.com


----------

